# Omori gear and handbrake boots



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

After a set of these boots to suit r32, pm with price


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The leather ones with the Omori label ?


----------



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

matty32 said:


> The leather ones with the Omori label ?


Yes that's the one


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a set brand new 

That I got at nismo a couple of years back 

Not sure they make them any longer ? 

They are for R32


----------



## bwrgtr (Aug 8, 2010)

matty32 said:


> I have a set brand new
> 
> That I got at nismo a couple of years back
> 
> ...


Awesome, could you pm me price tnx


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I***8217;ve pmd you


----------

